# Don't you hate it when....



## jwbryson1 (Mar 5, 2012)

You have the lighting/umbrellas just right, the baby is sitting up and smiling, the shot is picture perfect, and....

Your stupid eneloops die in your YN560.  So you scramble to replace them while the baby is still happy but then the tears come and the shot is ruined...for the time being.

Don't you just hate that?  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 5, 2012)

:thumbup:

It always my Cacti man...  those things eat batteries twice as fast my speedlights, and they always die when I'm not expecting it.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I wish I could account for the death of my key light with adjustments in LR3, but I don't think it will work.  I guess I could take them "as is" and just call them low key shots.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 5, 2012)

That's the one problem with Eneloop batteries.  Because they have a good 'shelf life', people tend not to charge them up before using them.


----------



## Overread (Mar 5, 2012)

Pixel Battery Packs = problem solved (then, of course because it lasts for aaaages you won't charge any of it up for soo long you forget where you keep the charger)!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 5, 2012)

I love the eneloops though, its the person controlling my charger at fault whenever I have trouble with them


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 5, 2012)

FYI
Energizer now has NiMH batteries with a much longer shelf life than the older NiMH ones.  They also have a higher capacity than Eneloops (2450 mah vs 2000 mah)

I bought a couple 4-packs, on sale for $13.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, no doubt I'm at fault.  I hadn't used them recently and thought they were good to go.  My bad.  At least this wasn't a paid gig--it was just a photo op of my kid on her 1st birthday, but still....


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 5, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> FYI
> Energizer now has NiMH batteries with a much longer shelf life than the older NiMH ones.  They also have a higher capacity than Eneloops (2450 mah vs 2000 mah)
> 
> I bought a couple 4-packs, on sale for $13.



I use Duracell's version of this product, 2450mAh NiMH, and they do amazingly well for the price.  A few hundred half power pops out of my LP160s over 4 to 5 hours easily.

It's the AAAs in my transceivers that bug me... I like that the Cacti are small, but they'd be so much better with AAs.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 5, 2012)

> It's the AAAs in my transceivers that bug me... I like that the Cacti are small, but they'd be so much better with AAs.


The one thing I don't like about my Cyber Sync trigger set, is that the transmitter uses a 'CR2450 lithium coin cell battery'.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 5, 2012)

You should carry extra batteries...even some non rechargeables can save your behind.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Speaking of annoying the thing that bothers me about my El Cheapo Cowboy units is that they "time out" after some brief period of use so you have to power down and power up again to use them.  Bad design, but dirt cheap!


----------



## ghache (Mar 5, 2012)

vivitar285HV with power cable., vagabond mini , problem solved


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 5, 2012)

ghache said:


> vivitar285HV with power cable., *vagabond mini* , problem solved



I even use that tiny product on my Elinchrom monolight and get over 600 shots with it!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 5, 2012)

I want a vagabond mini. Lol


----------



## ghache (Mar 5, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > vivitar285HV with power cable., *vagabond mini* , problem solved
> ...



I finally got 2 unit last week, I got them and tested them at the studio on friday and saturday i was out shooting a minor hockey team yearly photos. I shot about 200 shots total with a bowens 500ws on each unit and they never slowed down a bit. battery still shows full charge. I loooooooove it. i wish i had these litte f*ckers last summer.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> You should carry extra batteries...even some non rechargeables can save your behind.



This was a home-shoot and I have about 20 Eneloops.  Problem was by the time I got upstairs to get them and back down to my studio in my basement, she had gone from happy baby :goodvibe: to unhappy baby :evil:.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> The one thing I don't like about my Cyber Sync trigger set, is that the transmitter uses a 'CR2450 lithium coin cell battery'.





jwbryson1 said:


> Speaking of annoying the thing that bothers me about my El Cheapo Cowboy units is that they "time out" after some brief period of use so you have to power down and power up again to use them.  Bad design, but dirt cheap!



More reasons to love my PW's! No timeouts..and AA batteries! I have not changed the batteries in my TT5's since I bought them... they just keep on going and going.....


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 5, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> just keep on going and going.....



Like your hard earned dollars to Adorama and B&H.  eacesign:


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2012)

No because i use studio lighting


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> > You should carry extra batteries...even some non rechargeables can save your behind.
> ...



Bad planning always have your batteries with you or get a battery pack for your flash


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Actually, this was totally unplanned.  I happened upon some free time (rarely do I have free time on the weekend) and I said to my wife "let's take some pics of the baby."  I didn't even check the batteries.  Next time, I will.  I had no idea how much power the yn560's pull from them.  Now I do.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2012)

Enloops last ages in the 580ex


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Did I misread something that suggested that the eneloops last longer in speedlights (e.g., SB-700, 580ex) than they do in the off-brand strobes like the yn560?


----------

